# shop floor



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

ok so i wasn't sure where to put this but i recently was offered some computer floor that i passed on. ruffly 1000sf of it with 1 foot risers.

well i guess i wasn't thinking at the time or maybe i just need to think about it and get advice from the the jock on this.

OK here's my situation my shop is a pole barn/ garage that i don't use much in the winter cause it terrible expensive to heat due to a lack of insulation. and the floor is not level it sloped to the floor drain in the middle of the building.

here's my thought i use the raised floor on half the building this will give me a place to chase all the ducting for a DC and i could possible put in floor heating not sure on that not to mention i was also thinking i could use parts of this dead space to store lumber.

given the height of the ceiling i dot foresee their to be any height concerns any thoughts on this idea would be helpful.


----------



## dragginbutt (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, it would really depend on if you have to do the removal and installation yourself. All that floor is built on a web of risers and interconnected at all the seems where the floor tile sits. They usually can support some weight. That is the good thing, but they can also be a bear to set up. Yes they will give you room to run wire underneath, not sure there is enough room for duct work, unless it is less than 6 inches. If you get it for a real good price (Free is good), I'd go for it. Just be ready to do some labor in the process.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not sure what computor floor Is ?


----------



## dragginbutt (Oct 30, 2009)

One down side will be that there are gaps that will collect saw dust everywhere. Now if you were to place a plywood floor on top of it… that may work out better.

A1,, computer flooring is usually metal squares that fit into a track/grid and is about 2 to 4 ft squares. They sit on a gridwork of legs and rails that lift the floor up so you can run wires underneath and not have to have them over your head or on the floor etc. You see them in computer rooms where miles of wires are run underneath. (Nobody removes the old wire when upgrading networks, power etc. It usually ends up becoming a rats nest. I have torn out a few computer centers in my time, and can attest of the tonnage of copper wires that site there doing nothing.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldnt use a raised floor in a shop. I cant imagine it would be stable with heavy vibrating equipment on it, plus all of the dust will get under the floor a creat a mess.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I spent all my time at work, on top of and under computer flooring that is elevated up to 4 feet in areas.. I can tell you that if installed properly it is extremely stable and sound flooring. We have equipment racks with over 1000 lbs in them centered over 2.5 sq ft. No problems at all. Just be sure the framing is level, square and grounded. You can even bore holes thru the tiles for cabling. The reason why cables are not removed when retired… There is a good chance you could disturb or damage cabling that is still in use and cause major downtime and in some places it is 3 feet deep of cables.. No way that can be removed "gently". Cost of the cable waste is minimal in comparison to labor and downtime grief. We eat cable for breakfast anyway.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks guys i think i may try it it seems if i install it carefully i should make a good solid base to work on and provide for some good storage and a great place to run 6" ducting and a few wires thanks all oh and i like the price free


----------



## rickc (Jun 27, 2009)

A1Jim this is what computer flooring is


----------

